# Need dog help!



## superslamsam (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a new puppy, he is about 6 mos. old. He was so good about not pooping and peeing on the floor inside at night, but the last month or so pretty much poops on the floor every night? It's driving me crazy. I've tried everything I can think of. I take his food away at 6pm and he is let out to go several times after that, usually being left out between 10-11pm for the last time each night. He is then let out by 7am the next morning. Any help on ways to stop this behavior? Thanks!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Crate him at night. To cut down on whining and crying, get a toy that you can fill with food or treats.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

yes crate him overnight.
Take him outside between 10 - 11 at night and watch to ensure he toilets, before putting him in the crate and get him outside again at 6am in the morning


----------



## superslamsam (Jun 9, 2010)

Ideally is crating him going to be temporary...just until he gets this under control? Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It could be a food issue. What are you feeding him?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I can tell you how I train all my dogs that I let stay in the house for any length of time. I went on the premise that "a good dog will not soil its own bed". I have raised over a dozen dogs in my house throughout the years and this is what I do at night.

Put a leash on the dog and tie it to something in such a way that he can lay down and sleep on his bed but cannot get off his bed. This has never failed for me.

Of course, you're on your own with puppies. Each pup is different. Sometimes my older dogs have trained the pup; sometimes David and I have had to watch and catch the pup in the act.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

superslamsam said:


> I have a new puppy, he is about 6 mos. old. He was so good about not pooping and peeing on the floor inside at night, but the last month or so pretty much poops on the floor every night? It's driving me crazy. I've tried everything I can think of. _*I take his food away at 6pm*_ and he is let out to go several times after that, usually being left out between 10-11pm for the last time each night. He is then let out by 7am the next morning. Any help on ways to stop this behavior? Thanks!


Curious about this...do you free feed him? I've found that feeding set amounts at regular times each day (I feed twice a day) will help a dog get a habit of input and output. Consistency always helps when training a dog. Good Luck!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Good advice already. I have gotten "volunteered" to "fix" potty training issues with dogs in my family many times. Crating is going to be the easiest on you, and the pup. It can be temporary, but you may find in time that your dog enjoys the security of his crate and will want to sleep there even if the door is open and everyone is home. 

Whining will probably be an issue the first few nights, but I can almost guarantee you that if you stick with it by the end of the first week your pup will settle into the routine of it.

Regular feeding times as noted above will also help to minimize middle of the night emergencies.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Yep, a crate. Mine will go crawl in their crate when it gets around 11:00 or so.


----------



## Nathanaf8388 (Oct 25, 2013)

Crate training is a very effective tool if not used for punishment...
My female absolutely loves her crate the male will go in his when I tell him to kennel up


----------

